# Always have to retype password for it to connect to server



## johnpaulnick (Jul 20, 2017)

So I have a desktop with Windows 7 and a server with win server 2008r2.



I have remote desktop setup with the username and password to connect to the server. Everytime it says something like authentication failed or something similar with the saved password, but if I type in the same password again, it works and connects.



I tried turning windows firewall off, changing the password, deleting the saved RDP icon and making a new one with the saved password, and a few other things. Any idea on how to fix this?


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Launch RDP without using the shortcut containing the connection info. Then manually enter the srver name/IP address and correct credentials. Before connections save the connection overwriting the current RDP file, which apparently has erroneous info in it. Then, if your credentials and server info is correct, it should just connect next time you use the shortcut.

EDIT: Please don't post in multiple forums about the same issue. I see that you also posted this question in the Windows 7 forum.


----------



## johnpaulnick (Jul 20, 2017)

I tried that already and it didnt work unfortunately. 

I would post in more than one next time, sorry.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What does the exact message say? It may be saying that saved credentials are not permitted by group policy.


----------



## Jayrou (Dec 12, 2018)

Sounds like the behaviour of having some old credentials for the connection saved in the Credential Manager in Control Panel.

I would look there and remove any related to the RDP connection.


----------

